# Battlefield 2 - Install/Uninstall Issues



## xxjohn92xx (Jun 21, 2006)

OK, recently I found that a virus I had had infected my Battlefield 2 folder. I tried to uninstall the program through add/remove programs, but it did not work. I then just manually deleted every file in the C:/Program Files/Battlefield 2 file. Now, the Battlefield 2 icon still appears as installed in my add/remove programs. When I click "remove" it "prepares the installshied wizard" then the screen goes green for a split second and nothing happens.

It was hard, but I caught a snapshot of the screen turning green.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y270/soupsportz/Image10.jpg

I tried to reinstall it and when i click "install" nothing happens.

I really want to play the game lol....

please help or email [email protected] ty


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Make sure the virus is removed before troubleshooting any further. Make a new post in the 'Internet and Networking' -> 'Security' part of this forum. There's lots of good and very knowledgable folks here that will be able to get your system squeaky clean.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The new thread in Security is located at the following link. This issue may resolve as the clean up progresses.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=477463


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

Here's the offical instructions how to manually uninstall Battlefield 2.

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=8986&p_created=1119312427

That may be helpfull after you kill them virus


----------



## WilliamG1984 (Jul 12, 2007)

go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall find the file that has Battlefield 2 in it, and delete it.


----------

